# Santa Rosa, CA, ID#A282476, Heidi, Female, 1 yr



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

I would take this little girl in a heartbeat if I could. I hope someone adopts her.

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SONO.A282476

Contact Us - Sonoma County Animal Shelter


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a pretty girl, im sure someone will snap her up. looks so sad in that picture


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

She is no longer listed. I hope that means she found a home.


----------

